# JB Prince and Others



## ams

Aside from JB Prince can anyone list some online vendors geared towards professionals? I'm not looking for williams-sonoma, sur la table etc. I'm looking for no-bull, no frills vendors that have professional gear and other things only pros would need. Hate going into williams and spending $10 on a single cake tester and not being able to find a saucing spoon or a $2 plastic bowl scrape.


----------



## sachem allison

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/


----------



## ajhuff

KaTom and eTundra.

-AJ


----------



## ecchef

http://www.bridgekitchenware.com/

http://www.chefdepot.net/


----------



## ThEoRy

ecchef said:


> http://www.bridgekitchenware.com/
> 
> http://www.chefdepot.net/



Are you serious? Do not buy from chef depot. That's chefgiovanni and his pals incorporated. Further more I forbid everyone from giving any money to that no talent ass clown.


----------



## franzb69

yeah i hate that chef giovanni guy.


----------



## quantumcloud509

+1 on KaTom, they are pretty decent folks and prices are competitive.


----------



## brainsausage

ThEoRy said:


> Are you serious? Do not buy from chef depot. That's chefgiovanni and his pals incorporated. Further more I forbid everyone from giving any money to that no talent ass clown.



+1. And not just because I've read all of his hater-ade on your YouTube feed either. But that definitely helped.


----------



## Duckfat

sachem allison said:


> http://www.webstaurantstore.com/



Son have you used this co? I've been looking at a Berkyl slicer but I've never ordered from them before.
I've used JB Prince for small items for years. 

Dave


----------



## ecchef

ThEoRy said:


> Are you serious? Do not buy from chef depot. That's chefgiovanni and his pals incorporated. Further more I forbid everyone from giving any money to that no talent ass clown.



I honestly didn't know (or maybe remember) that. :O However, I do believe that "assclown" may be the perfect descriptor for him. I will do pennance.


----------



## knyfeknerd

ahh, Chef Giovanni !!! I haven't thought about him in a long time. He is definitely Rick(ThEoRy)'s nemesis. 
The Lex Luthor to his Superman
The Skeletor to his He-Man
The Gargamel to his Papa Smurf
The Megatron to his Optimus Prime
The Newman to his Seinfeld
and so on....


----------



## pitonboy

I always get a proper perspective from knyfeknerd's posts LOL


----------



## ThEoRy

knyfeknerd said:


> ahh, Chef Giovanni !!! I haven't thought about him in a long time. He is definitely Rick(ThEoRy)'s nemesis.
> The Lex Luthor to his Superman
> The Skeletor to his He-Man
> The Gargamel to his Papa Smurf
> The Megatron to his Optimus Prime
> The Newman to his Seinfeld
> and so on....



Yeah but remember that one time when He-Man and Skeletor had to team up to defeat Hordac? Yeah no, that **** ain't happening here.... What's really strange is that he sings my praises now. Strange little cave troll.


----------



## ajhuff

I've also had positive experiences purchasing from Wasserstrom and Fantes.

-AJ


----------



## JohnnyChance

Duckfat said:


> Son have you used this co? I've been looking at a Berkyl slicer but I've never ordered from them before.
> I've used JB Prince for small items for years.
> 
> Dave



I have bought a bunch of stuff from them, no problems. No big items, but I plan to get a chamber vac from them at the beginning of the year.


----------



## quantumcloud509

OMG dude, I just fell in love with this website. Must.... make..... more money....

http://www.shopchefrubber.com

I bake on the side and have a huge sweet tooth. I thought I had some cool molds, but no...not at all...and these guys have GLOW IN THE DARK SUGAR what the heck.


----------



## JMac

Fantes.com


----------



## Duckfat

JohnnyChance said:


> I have bought a bunch of stuff from them, no problems. No big items, but I plan to get a chamber vac from them at the beginning of the year.



Thanks, I've had their site marked but I hadn't spoken to any one that ordered from them.

Dave


----------



## JohnnyChance

Duckfat said:


> Thanks, I've had their site marked but I hadn't spoken to any one that ordered from them.
> 
> Dave



If you can ship stuff to your work, do it. Shipping to businesses is way cheaper than shipping to residential.


----------



## sachem allison

Duckfat said:


> Son have you used this co? I've been looking at a Berkyl slicer but I've never ordered from them before.
> I've used JB Prince for small items for years.
> 
> Dave



yes, I have been using them for years and never had a problem.


----------



## sachem allison

replaced a bunch of equipment on the line at one of the previous places i worked. no problems


----------

